# Maria



## Antpax

Hola a tothom,

Estic llegint "La Catedral del Mar" i uno d´els personatges es diu "Maria", sense l´accent en la "i" i la meva dubida es com es pronuncia. Es pronuncia com en castellà, amb hiat "ia" o és una paraula plana?

Gràcies per endavant.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## su123

Bones! Igual que en castellà


----------



## Antpax

su123 said:


> Bones! Igual que en castellà


 

Gràcies Su.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Sí, es pronuncia igual. 

(És un nom molt bonic, oi?  he he he... o us pensàveu que en el meu DNI posa "Mei" )

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, Antpax, només unes petitíssimes correccions.  Enhorabona!



Antpax said:


> Hola a tothom,
> 
> Estic llegint "La Catedral del Mar" i un dels personatges es diu "Maria", sense l´accent a la "i" i la meva dubida el meu dubte és com es pronuncia. Es pronuncia com en castellà, amb hiat "ia" o és una paraula plana?
> 
> Gràcies per endavant.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


----------



## Antpax

> Sí, es pronuncia igual.


 
Moltes Gràcies, Mei.



> (És un nom molt bonic, oi?  he he he... o us pensàveu que en el meu DNI posa "Mei" )




Ah no? Jo pensava que sí, en el meu posa Ant, de segon "negra". No, en serio sí es un nombre muy bonito. Gracias otra vez.

Ant


----------



## ajohan

Igual que en castellà? Què passa donçs amb els dos vocals neutres (les 'a's?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> Igual que en castellà? Què passa donçs amb els dos vocals neutres (les 'a's?


 
Good point! Tens tota la raó!  

Què faríem sense els "guiris locals"?


----------



## Dixie!

ajohan said:


> Igual que en castellà? Què passa donçs amb els dos vocals neutres (les 'a's?



Depenent d'on vagis, ho sentiràs d'una manera o una altra. Aquí a la meua zona ho diem igual que en castellà, perquè natros no neutralitzem les as en aquest cas. Però m'estic imaginant com ho diuen, per exemple, a Tarragona, i sona molt diferent


----------



## su123

ajohan said:


> Igual que en castellà? Què passa donçs amb els dos vocals neutres (les 'a's?


 

Ajohan, tens raó. Quan he contestat que era igual em referia a la síl.laba tònica i prou. Per Girona les dues "as" són neutres.

su123


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo sóc originàriament de la zona Penedès/Garraf i també ho dic amb les dues neutres.


----------

